# Mchenry Co. Fair



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Few pictures from yesterday's truck and tractor pulls along with a combine demo derby.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cat 3208.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Believe this is a members truck on here.









Few of some friends by thier combine.








Grant testing out his "flag" pole. Couldn't quite convice the ladies that it wasn't going to fall over though.








Strategy planning.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Twin turbo v12 packard engine from a pt boat. Not that impressive, sounded like it was running poorly.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's all for now, I'll put some up of the combine demo later today.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics mark....looks like a good time! I bet the food there was good also!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I love the county fair season!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;566177 said:


> Nice pics mark....looks like a good time! I bet the food there was good also!


I didn't have any there, to cheap,lol. I left for an hour between the afternoon pulls and the night stuff to go charge my camera battery, grab food, get a cooler filled for the night, and get out of the heat for a bit.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some combine stuff.
Friends Combine.
















Radiator had enough apparently.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pulled the combine back to the pit's with one of the kids older 7.3 f250.









And a truck from a local plowing/mowing company. All his truck look like this minus the grass on the sides.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

the farm i work on had a combine in the demo derby. it was an older deere but im not sure if they painted it or not.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566189 said:


> the farm i work on had a combine in the demo derby. it was an older deere but im not sure if they painted it or not.


What farm? At least one was an older deere that was painted.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark13;566183 said:


> I didn't have any there, to cheap,lol. I left for an hour between the afternoon pulls and the night stuff to go charge my camera battery, grab food, get a cooler filled for the night, and get out of the heat for a bit.


Atleast you save the money.....but it def look like a good time!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

plesant valley, should have been charlie peters driving it...might be that yellow one in a few of your pics.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566201 said:


> plesant valley, should have been charlie peters driving it...might be that yellow one in a few of your pics.


Yup the yellow one with the batman theme was Charlie's. One of my friends also works there, a guy by the name of Dan with a black powerstroke sound familiar?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

daniel bigelow right? dan's truck is really nice, he just got it within the last year right? i think i remember him saying one of the previous owners put the suspension of a 550 on the front end but he still only got an 8' plow. I'm only at the farm when we are stacking hay/straw and it's always with daniel. I really like working there and i've got nothing but good things to say about everyone on that farm.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566208 said:


> daniel bigelow right? dan's truck is really nice, he just got it within the last year right? i think i remember him saying one of the previous owners put the suspension of a 550 on the front end but he still only got an 8' plow. I'm only at the farm when we are stacking hay/straw and it's always with daniel. I really like working there and i've got nothing but good things to say about everyone on that farm.


Yup, He got the truck last fall. 02 f350, f550 front springs (put on by the guy with the DAB truck above who was the first owner of the truck), 50hp chip, small lift with 295s. He got a pretty well beat 8ft plow for a good deal, him and I straightened it, got it repainted and assembled. It's a very nice truck and I'm not even a ford guy,lol. When he picks up the plow his truck doesn't even squat. I told him to get a 9ft but an 8ft barelly fits down the one driveway he does. He can always get wings if he wants.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

he said it barely clears the wheels when angled. Doesnt the truck only have 50,000ish miles on it? I remember him saying something about possibly subbing for someone this winter who is related to the guy that owns lumberjacks (or something like that). I've got my eyes on an '02 250 7.3 diesel right now... 61,000 miles and they want $18k (it's at a dealer so im gonna try to get them down on that) for it so im hoping that goes through. yeah, when he said the truck has 550 springs and he has an 8' plow for it i was like damn, u could probally hang a 10' off of that truck if you really wanted too lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566224 said:


> he said it barely clears the wheels when angled. Doesnt the truck only have 50,000ish miles on it? I remember him saying something about possibly subbing for someone this winter who is related to the guy that owns lumberjacks (or something like that). I've got my eyes on an '02 250 7.3 diesel right now... 61,000 miles and they want $18k (it's at a dealer so im gonna try to get them down on that) for it so im hoping that goes through. yeah, when he said the truck has 550 springs and he has an 8' plow for it i was like damn, u could probally hang a 10' off of that truck if you really wanted too lol.


Its got somewhere around 52k on it. I think he is thinking of subbing for the same guy I do. His brother owns or is majorly involved in Lumberjacks and some friends of his have BBQ King.

After this winter I may be sitting in an early dmax, a 12v cummins, or a newer common rail cummins. I love my chevy but I keep forgetting it's just a 1/2ton.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet pics The big fair up by my camp is in about 2 weeks. I can't wait to go to the Truck pulls! I will have to get pics too. Last year a big Duramax wonwesport


----------



## snowstroker (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome pics, I was there and it was an awesome show. Cool to see someone else from the mchenry area here.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowstroker;566232 said:


> Awesome pics, I was there and it was an awesome show. Cool to see someone else from the mchenry area here.


Were you in the stands or pits?

Goin' to boone county this comming week? Their pulls are almost always much better.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

those are great pics. ill be damned...a combine derby! wish there was cool stuff like that around here. plus all our fairs are in the mid-late fall and you cant sit out at night to watch the pulls without dressing in layers.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

06HD BOSS;566300 said:


> those are great pics. ill be damned...a combine derby! wish there was cool stuff like that around here. plus all our fairs are in the mid-late fall and you cant sit out at night to watch the pulls without dressing in layers.


This year the combine demo was small, usually there is 6 or so combines instead of just 4. Next year I guess there will be multiple combines from the group who had the black combine.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

them FORD'S look tight....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;566333 said:


> them FORD'S look tight....


They were all looks,lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

and you can't deny good looks!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566340 said:


> and you can't deny good looks!!!


I'd rather have a truck that works good then is all show and no go.

The two 12v cummin's did well in the street stock diesel and then the dmax's followed by the Furds iirc.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

i have always been a ford guy, ive got nothing against gm / dodge. I dont think i have ever herd one bad thing about the duramax, nor the 12v cummins. Maybe its just because my mom's maiden name is ford (no relation to ford motor company unfortunatley).


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566343 said:


> i have always been a ford guy, ive got nothing against gm / dodge. I dont think i have ever herd one bad thing about the duramax, nor the 12v cummins. Maybe its just because my mom's maiden name is ford (no relation to ford motor company unfortunatley).


The early dmax engines had injector issues covered under warranty, the cummins had a '53' block issue with the early 24v's and the kdp. If you just pay attention and get those simple things fixed (kdp/ injectors) you have a good motor for a long time. I don't know much about fords but from what my boss's 06 f350 6.oh no has shown me I don't want one. I'd take a late 7.3 but that's it for me and Fords.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark13 there's a reason why FORD outsells Chevy in truck sales  looks is just another reason LOL..
Thanks for sharing those pics.....Joe


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Turf Commando;566349 said:


> Mark13 there's a reason why FORD outsells Chevy in truck sales.


It's because they don't last as long...have to keep replacing them every 3 years.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Mark

I thought I saw your truck out there....
Some of the people in the pictures I know.....
The one of the guy pullig the Allis with the front in the air is my friends dad.
You liked that CAT engine in that International too.....
You must have been sitting almost next to me at the combine demo. in the pits.
I was there all week, my wife and I are beef supers.
That DAB truck was parked by our beef barn most of the week.
Missed most of the pulls at noon on Saturday......that red/gray Ford that towed the combine out....they are by the beef barn a lot too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;566352 said:


> It's because they don't last as long...have to keep replacing them every 3 years.


I agree Mike. LOL Nice pics Mark, only been to one combine derby and I loved it.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool pics. I wish we would get a tractor pull at our fair again, but instead it's just an antique pull. We have a "Night of Destruction" on Thursday night at our fair. Figure 8 racing, chain racing (2 cars chained together, car in back has no engine) and trailer/camper races, all are held on the figure 8 track. It's pretty wild!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnowMatt13;566363 said:


> Mark
> 
> I thought I saw your truck out there....
> Some of the people in the pictures I know.....
> ...


I don't know the kid who had the older red/gray ford, I'm related to the Grant who was the co-owner of the black combine, he's got the black and silver chevy.

My truck was parked out behind the pits from about 5:30pm through around 11pm on Saturday. I had on a red shirt that said Skokie Fire on the back and a red hat.
For the combine demo I was under the red Snap On tent directly to the east of the announcers booth.
Who did you know with the Allis or in the other pictures?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;566349 said:


> Mark13 there's a reason why FORD outsells Chevy in truck sales  looks is just another reason LOL..
> Thanks for sharing those pics.....Joe


98% of Ford's are still on the road, the other 2% made it home.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Mark

The guy in the Allis I refered to..his name is Vern.
Grant looks familiar. Does he show beef or dairy by any chance?
Funny, we were just on the west side of the anouncers stand.
I know of the owner of the International with the CAT engine and the International pulling tractor called Hooterville.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnowMatt13;566388 said:


> Mark
> 
> The guy in the Allis I refered to..his name is Vern.
> Grant looks familiar. Does he show beef or dairy by any chance?
> ...


Don't know Vern. I know the other guys that pulled the other allis's Darren Smith and Curt Northup. Grant works for a farm in huntley, not sure if he has to show anything or if he was there for the combine demo and since his friends have cows there. He is pretty easy to spot though, he passed 6ft a long time ago and is pretty thin.

I don't know the guy with the Cat powered IH or the guy with the Hootersville Express, some family friends (Gavers Excavating) sponsor the tractor some I believe.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark13;566237 said:


> Were you in the stands or pits?
> 
> Goin' to boone county this comming week? Their pulls are almost always much better.


I'm going to Boone County...should be good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NoFearDeere;566397 said:


> I'm going to Boone County...should be good.


I'll be there also with Camera in hand.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The guy with the black and green Ford you posted is a member over on dieselplace. Here is his garage.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/garage.php?do=view&g=20008


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;566403 said:


> The guy with the black and green Ford you posted is a member over on dieselplace. Here is his garage.
> 
> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/garage.php?do=view&g=20008


Thanks for the link, I found out he was a member a few weeks ago. I sent him the picture of this truck yesterday to add to his garage or whatever he would like to do with it. He is good friends with a few friends of mine, I don't know him though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

some nice looking fords there you shoulda pulled with ur chevy


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics.... i dont care about truck pull results none of those diesel rigs are stock. they are fun to watch though.. i know a fella that pulls with an 07 2500 crew cab cummins thats got two tuners stacked on it, nitrouse, exhaust, intake ands more goodies that ran a stock "no smoke" class in fonda, the nitrous worked awesome for clearing the smoke out.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;566413 said:


> some nice looking fords there you shoulda pulled with ur chevy


I thought about it, I was going to use the hitch one of the kids made for Grant's chevy. Grant was going to pull bit missed weigh-in while working on the combine. If I still have my chevy next summer and have the low speed trans slip issue fixed maybe I'll give it a go. A stronger rear axle with a posi/locker would be nice also.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;566443 said:


> nice pics.... i dont care about truck pull results none of those diesel rigs are stock. they are fun to watch though.. i know a fella that pulls with an 07 2500 crew cab cummins thats got two tuners stacked on it, nitrouse, exhaust, intake ands more goodies that ran a stock "no smoke" class in fonda, the nitrous worked awesome for clearing the smoke out.


you go to fonda a lot?? maybe lemme know sometime when you are up there. we can meet up. i only live like 10 mins from there.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mark i had a 1996 gmc sierra 1500 ext cab with a 7.5 fisher on it. had the 5.7 under the hood. that truck was a monster. truck ran excellent and was fast. didnt even have to power brake it to smoke the tires. and i had a posi in it. no one could beat me in a burnout contest. but i sold it. I miss that truck too. i liked that truck more then my duramax I use to have. but i do like my ford though ;-)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;566463 said:


> mark i had a 1996 gmc sierra 1500 ext cab with a 7.5 fisher on it. had the 5.7 under the hood. that truck was a monster. truck ran excellent and was fast. didnt even have to power brake it to smoke the tires. and i had a posi in it. no one could beat me in a burnout contest. but i sold it. I miss that truck too. i liked that truck more then my duramax I use to have. but i do like my ford though ;-)


I like my chevy, but I should have gotten a 3/4 or srw 1ton. It's a nice truck, the upgraded suspension is great, to bad it's still got a 1/2ton trans and rearend. And 12mpg is getting rough.

I'm hoping to get a late 12v cummins to have a better platform to start the mods on. Also should get better fuel milage.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i put a hd rearend in that truck. it ran good i loved that truck. i only had to repair the rust once and it only rusted on the cab corners and the one lower door.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;566557 said:


> i put a hd rearend in that truck. it ran good i loved that truck. i only had to repair the rust once and it only rusted on the cab corners and the one lower door.


I'm looking for a 14bolt semi floater with a detroit tru-trac.
I've got a new drivers door but need truck bed, passengers door, and rockers the whole lenght of the bottom of the truck will need some attention also.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pics mark. Wish I was there. didnt even know it was going on. Oh well, maybe next time. 

The DAB truck I see all the time, he lives close to one of my customers so I see his trucks all the time. I like his paint scheme. its pretty sweet. all his trucks look nice.

Who do you know at lumberjacks? I know Jack and Jodi (The owners) but not as well as I used too. Thier mulch sux so i dont go by there too much anymore. Jack used to host a gym night and i used to DJ it back when I was in HS.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;566582 said:


> Nice pics mark. Wish I was there. didnt even know it was going on. Oh well, maybe next time.
> Who do you know at lumberjacks? I know Jack and Jodi (The owners) but not as well as I used too. Thier mulch sux so i dont go by there too much anymore. Jack used to host a gym night and i used to DJ it back when I was in HS.


Jack lives about 1/2mile from me, I plow snow and work partime for his brother Gabe. I don't know Jack personally, just his house and I've talked to Jodi for all of about 5 seconds when I was there to paint thier propane tank for my summer job last year.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh ive heard of Gabe. Jack and Jody are great. Jody owns funky munkey in lake in the hills. (that hippies clothes shop)

I wish I would have known about the fair. I been really wanting to pull with my truck just to see what it would do. Do you know of anything else coming up?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

stroker79;566582 said:


> Nice pics mark. Wish I was there. didnt even know it was going on. Oh well, maybe next time.
> 
> The DAB truck I see all the time, he lives close to one of my customers so I see his trucks all the time. I like his paint scheme. its pretty sweet. all his trucks look nice.
> 
> Who do you know at lumberjacks? I know Jack and Jodi (The owners) but not as well as I used too. Thier mulch sux so i dont go by there too much anymore.


i hear ya on the mulch, i used them for the first time a couple of weeks ago because i was in a bind and don't think i will use thier mulch again anytime soon.

That DAB guy has an account on rakow (before it turns into randall) and pingree rd. and i see his trucks there all the time, have to say they are kinda hard to miss. last time i saw them there he had a couple pallets of sod in a dump trailer towed by the 2500hd and it had all of its strobes on in the parking lot.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;566589 said:


> Oh ive heard of Gabe. Jack and Jody are great. Jody owns funky munkey in lake in the hills. (that hippies clothes shop)
> 
> I wish I would have known about the fair. I been really wanting to pull with my truck just to see what it would do. Do you know of anything else coming up?


Boone County in Belvidere is comming up thursday I believe, check thier website for exact info.

I know Jodi has a shop, not sure what it was though and I've never been there.

Gabe's a good guy to work for, it's always something new and exciting with him. He's professional about things but not afraid to show that he's still relatively young and out for a good time when it's acceptable.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

mark, would gabe be the one that you sub for?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566590 said:


> i hear ya on the mulch, i used them for the first time a couple of weeks ago because i was in a bind and don't think i will use thier mulch again anytime soon.
> 
> That DAB guy has an account on rakow (before it turns into randall) and pingree rd. and i see his trucks there all the time, have to say they are kinda hard to miss. last time i saw them there he had a couple pallets of sod in a dump trailer towed by the 2500hd and it had all of its strobes on in the parking lot.


Yeah I know they do Nicks Pizza, thats the first time i saw them on a job. I see alot of thier trucks just sitting at his house.

I had a bunch of customer complain about it too. Its easy to spread but thats cause its all just wood chips, lol.



Mark13;566592 said:


> Boone County in Belvidere is comming up thursday I believe, check thier website for exact info.
> 
> I know Jodi has a shop, not sure what it was though and I've never been there.
> 
> Gabe's a good guy to work for, it's always something new and exciting with him. He's professional about things but not afraid to show that he's still relatively young and out for a good time when it's acceptable.


Yeah he works in the woodstock location right? I think I may have met him now that I think about it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;566594 said:


> mark, would gabe be the one that you sub for?


Yup, that's Gabe.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;566596 said:


> Yeah he works in the woodstock location right? I think I may have met him now that I think about it.


If your talking about Gabe he does about 8 or 9 different things aside from plowing snow. None of his stuff is lettered because he changes vehicles to much (dealer). He used to have Midwest Sweeping.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Will county is at the end of the month, and then out in Morris in Sept for pulls. I plan on going to both and hopefuly trying my luck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

yamaguy;566599 said:


> Will county is at the end of the month, and then out in Morris in Sept for pulls. I plan on going to both and hopefuly trying my luck.


I probably won't be at those, I'll be at boone county, and maybe walworth and kenosha county.

I'd like to see how my truck does but I don't want to toast my trans before winter. I think I can make it through this winter with the way it is if I don't act like a jackass while plowing.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

stroker79;566596 said:


> Yeah I know they do Nicks Pizza, thats the first time i saw them on a job. I see alot of thier trucks just sitting at his house.
> 
> I had a bunch of customer complain about it too. Its easy to spread but thats cause its all just wood chips, lol.


exactly, they claim its triple shredded but i dont know about that. . I was constantly picking out 3"- 6" chunks of wood while spreading it, I'm a little curious to see how long it holds it's color. which nick's does he do, the one in crystal lake or the other one? I go to school with the son of the owner of nick's.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

the color lasts about a month and is totally grey in 2. but for $21/yard it worked. just not again. I found a few other places close in price and 100 times better.

I saw them at the crystal lake nicks, on pyott and pingree. they do both of them and village is owned by nicks brother so he may do all of them, lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

thats not exactly what i want to hear, lol. so you have landscaping accounts in crystal lake? thats wierd that ive never seen them there, i'm out that way all the time because ralph helm is about half a mile up the road from nick's. i guess ill keep my eye out form now on!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i have a few mowing accounts i service on thursdays out in CL. you cant miss me, a 16 foot enclosed trailer that says "Classy Grass" from one end to the other.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice pics man. I'm in the country of PA. I grew up going to watch the Truck and tractor pulls at the local town fair. Hell we even have garden tractor pulls with a smaller sled.
Recently, i've only seen the big rig pulls. With having a broken left foot. I may hit up the local fair where i live now. I think the truck pull is tommorrow.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

stroker, i saw you the other day going down algonquin road towards huntley, i was heading back towards randall. you are definatley right that trailer is pretty hard to miss!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jello1;566658 said:


> Nice pics man. I'm in the country of PA. I grew up going to watch the Truck and tractor pulls at the local town fair. Hell we even have garden tractor pulls with a smaller sled.
> Recently, i've only seen the big rig pulls. With having a broken left foot. I may hit up the local fair where i live now. I think the truck pull is tommorrow.


Ya, they have the garden tractor pulls around us also and some fairs have semi's and concrete trucks pull.


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

here in northwest ohio they have tug a truck pulls every weekend from end of may till end of august with a few weekends off but it is a good time 3 or 4 of my buddies pull there trucks and we spend all week getting ready for the weekend


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

I Am In For Fairs And Pulling.......all You Local Guys Contact Me So We Can Get Together And Have A Great Time...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dissociative;566863 said:


> I Am In For Fairs And Pulling.......all You Local Guys Contact Me So We Can Get Together And Have A Great Time...


You should come out to Boone co in belvidere on thursday and give it a go.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome Pics!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

02DURAMAX;566917 said:


> Awesome Pics!!


Thanks, camera sure was a pretty penny but I'm learning to get some pretty good shots with it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Mark13;566913 said:


> You should come out to Boone co in belvidere on thursday and give it a go.


workinh thursady but can go saturday...mabey thursday night...i need to get info...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dissociative;566933 said:


> workinh thursady but can go saturday...mabey thursday night...i need to get info...


http://www.boonecountyfair.com/home.htm
There's the webpage for the fair.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

yamaguy;566599 said:


> Will county is at the end of the month, and then out in Morris in Sept for pulls. I plan on going to both and hopefuly trying my luck.


Your not gonna have much luck with that stinken Ford!!!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

NoFearDeere;567036 said:


> Your not gonna have much luck with that stinken Ford!!!!


tell me about it...mabey if they had a 500' track they could test my true power..wesport


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

STOCKS TRUCKS PULL TOMMORROW AT 11:30 AM....SO I AM OUT

i will be heading up this saturday for the day with my kids and have a place to crash in nearby roscoe with a bar...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NoFearDeere;567036 said:


> Your not gonna have much luck with that stinken Ford!!!!


x2.










Dissociative;567070 said:


> tell me about it...mabey if they had a 500' track they could test my true power..wesport


Ahh, gettin' a bit confident now are we.lol. You may have power but traction and keeping from bouncing is another. At Woodstock bouncing was a problem for a lot of the trucks. The guy in the 08 ford looked like he was having a rough time.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

stroker / Mark, i was driving by that industrial complex where i always see the DAB trucks and they just happened to be there so i snapped some pics. These are more of that truck mark had posted earlier. I didnt get any of the trailer but it looked like a 20' wells cargo, and they run dixie chopper ztr's (because everyone on plowsite wants to know lol). Anyways here are the pics, sorry for the quality they are off my phone.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

DAB , i know him peronsally, good guy im sure he might even be watching this site from time to time...

i belive its a 24 foot well cargo, i use to sport a smilar trailer all decked out, with crome and led lights, mine was white-- 9 months later , he got his new black one....

but hes very concentrated in this area, and does nice work, i think 2 crews?

and fyi = he has chevys too, in fact his "personal truck" i think is


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

from what i saw his work is top notch. I actully saw the chevy last time i saw them at this place. his trucks re really hard to miss. I just noticed he has a peterbuilt logo in the place of the "blue oval"..... am i just un observant or did anyone else notice that???


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lol, hes dine stuff likes done stuff like that for a while, i think he has 4 or 5 trucks, including his 2 dumps, plus the one in the pic, and the chevy

ever see his slogen? kicken ass , cutting grass is on the tail gate of his dumps, i beileive he has been in buiness about 11 yrs or so...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

WELL.....sat is my day....all i gotta know is "WHO'S COMING WITH ME??!!"


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;567321 said:


> DAB , i know him peronsally, good guy im sure he might even be watching this site from time to time...
> 
> i belive its a 24 foot well cargo, i use to sport a smilar trailer all decked out, with crome and led lights, mine was white-- 9 months later , he got his new black one....
> 
> ...


I passed him 3 or 4 times yesterday in under an hour in his gas chevy. (I'm assuming it was him). He probably thought I was following him or something.



Oakwood Land.;567327 said:


> from what i saw his work is top notch. I actully saw the chevy last time i saw them at this place. his trucks re really hard to miss. I just noticed he has a peterbuilt logo in the place of the "blue oval"..... am i just un observant or did anyone else notice that???


He has 3 chevy's, one is a 6.0 gas, one is a 3500hd with a 6.5 and the other is a dmax. I believe the dmax is his personal truck.

All his stuff is in his "garage" on dieselplace. 
I noticed the logo also. (sorry for the jumbotron sized picture)


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Webster maintance also has some bad lookin trucks for those that have seen them.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;567465 said:


> Webster maintance also has some bad lookin trucks for those that have seen them.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

i can second the webster trucks ultimate. i actually saw them on the way to the farm today, they were doing a yard on crystal lake ave. right before 31. The larger dump that they have is pretty sharp.

Anyone know of countryside industries? They do all of the wendy's around me plus a development by my house. I was at wendys the other day and they were there so i snapped a pic.

Also, anyone see sebert landscaping, they have the yellow trucks with the "brickman" cream trailers.

And how about inland landscape group? i asked and the guy said they had thier Fx4 decal custom orderd in green and i think thats definatley something i would like to do.... looks pretty nice.

Acres group....they have the contract with the village of cary to doo all the retention ponds / right of ways so i see them around all the time.

Here are some pics.

i think i might have a problem ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My uncle used to work for Creekside so I know the trucks, the same with Acres group trucks.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sebert is all over. they are HUGE. they do all the common areas in schaumburg but i have seen them as far south as orland park and as far north as wauconda. 

Countryside is HUGE also. I used to work for a GPS tracking company and they were a customer so i have been to thier HQ in wauconda. They are really nice people and take excellent care of thier trucks.

Never heard of inland

Acres is bigger than brickman around here i think. I see them all over.

As far as i can tell, they all do pretty good work.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

i never realized how big sebert is, they have one or two accounts around me, but i see them alot on randall. those yelow trucks are hard to miss. I just wish they would have picked a different color for thier trailers like black or just something other than that cream color.... i just dont like it with the yellow.

I really like the paint scheme countryside has on thier trucks. they brought out thier mulch blower in the beginning of the year to mulch the development by my house, and i swear to god they were in and out in under an hour. the place has to take 20+ yds. too. 

I'm not surprised you havent herd of inland... i hadn't until the other day when i saw one of thier crews. i just thought i'd throw the name up here.

It seems like on any given day i can pick a direction to go and i will run into an Acres truck... it's just a given lol. They are probaly the only larger company (that i know of) around here that is almost exclusively GM trucks, every one of these other companies mentioned are predominatly ford.... not trying to bust some heads.... im just sayin' lol. 

sometimes i will run into one of the larger companies in my area and i will just park and watch them for a few minutes, and by doing this i have picked up so many productive little habits and ideas that i have on any website or book. Some of those guys mow all day 5 days a week, if there is something that they can do that will allow them to shorten thier work day without jepordizing quality they have found it. 

Hopefully we wil end up this big some day and there will be some people taking about how they see our trucks everywhere and how huge we are on a thread just like this....lol

and sorry for kinda hijacking your thread mark.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like a lot of fun! I wish they had fairs with tractor pulls and such around me!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I never understood tractor pulls... why do they go so far then stop? Is it because the speed overcomes their gearing and torque? 1st gear it pulls it fast, 2nd they slow down etc?

Why does the guy sit in the back of it, to go for a ride or does he relay the measurements the machine/trailer takes for distance and all?

How heavy is the trailer they pull? seriously though, it looks like they go and beat the living @#%#$%@#$% out of their personal trucks with that thing behind em lol, i thought car drag racing was hard on the cars


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;568425 said:


> I never understood tractor pulls... why do they go so far then stop? Is it because the speed overcomes their gearing and torque? 1st gear it pulls it fast, 2nd they slow down etc?
> 
> Why does the guy sit in the back of it, to go for a ride or does he relay the measurements the machine/trailer takes for distance and all?
> 
> How heavy is the trailer they pull? seriously though, it looks like they go and beat the living @#%#$%@#$% out of their personal trucks with that thing behind em lol, i thought car drag racing was hard on the cars


There is a weight box on the sled that moves forward as they go down the track. As it moves forward it puts more weight on the pan making the sled harder to pull the farther you pull it.

The guy on the back controls the sled backing up, lowering the wheels, brining the weight box back to the rear of the sled, setting how fast it goes up,etc. For some classes he can also remotly shut off the tractor or truck if things get out of hand. He is the operator of it. The distance they pull is measured by a laser at the end of the track where they start. It is aimed at a metal plate on the rear of the sled.

As far as the sled, I heard 35,000-45,000lbs is normal. Sure its not easy on the trucks but if the truck doesn't bounce and they let off the throttle when they are supposed to since they are just spinning thier tires and moving no where it can't be that much worse then plowing snow. Sure there is risk involved, but compared to how many pull per event to how many break something the ratio is very little. Most get a good hook and have a problem free pull.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I went to the Crawford county fair this weekend. The Truck and Tractor pulls were alright, not as good as last year. I seen a a few tractors,some semis-There were 2 awesome ones that could have pulled the sled around all day! Gas Trucks didn't do so well, a very old ford in mint condition smoked every other gas truck. There was even a brand new f-150 4.6L and a dodge 1500 that tried, but didn't do so well lol they went like 50-75 ft ha! In the modified diesels there was like 2 chevys 3 fords and about 75 noise makers(dodges!) Last year there was such a variety of trucks and some sweet duramaxs! I was some mad because my cousin wanted to leave just as they were starting stock diesels!!! so I didn't get to see that but there is another round of truck pulls this coming friday so I can't wait to go to those! Sorry I was so excited I forgot to take pics.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do you guys want more pictures? I have probably 7-800 more, from Boone Co. Fair and Kenosha Co. Fair.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

yes post more


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;570518 said:


> Do you guys want more pictures? I have probably 7-800 more, from Boone Co. Fair and Kenosha Co. Fair.


Holy cow you must have been taking pictures the whole time, I was too excited to take pics! YA definetly post more, put up some nice chevyswesport


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

800? In an entire weekend I can never find the time to take more than 50


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;570866 said:


> 800? In an entire weekend I can never find the time to take more than 50


I've taken about 8300 since the 2nd week of march. I took 370-380 pictures in 3.5 hours on saturday night, about 280-300 of them are good (it was getting dark)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is some more for ya from the Kenosha Co. Fair in Wilmot, Wi.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

more...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark did you say you put bedliner on the bottom of your truck i also have a white chevy but its a 96 and i have some rust and im looking to get it cleared up but that seems like it would be a better idea. And if you dont mind me asking how much it ran you and what it is exactly. Thanks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, those tracks look a little rogher that the ones I was at. Looks like GOLDPRO entered his truck lol


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

the kid with the older 7.3l is Kevin Ziller...went to school with him and friends with him...his trucks sweet...with the stacks and all.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark;571658 said:


> Mark did you say you put bedliner on the bottom of your truck i also have a white chevy but its a 96 and i have some rust and im looking to get it cleared up but that seems like it would be a better idea. And if you dont mind me asking how much it ran you and what it is exactly. Thanks


Fix the rust, I tired the bedliner as the quick fix and it didn't pay off. The rust is starting to show through so I'm sure its much worse under the bedliner.

Its herculiner, $90 for a gallon and the application stuff, you can get it on sale for $60-70 sometimes.



snowman79;571710 said:


> the kid with the older 7.3l is Kevin Ziller...went to school with him and friends with him...his trucks sweet...with the stacks and all.


I don't know him, just the name. I'm better friends with a few others of the "group" He's about due for another truck I think. I believe his flywheel is about smooth according to my friend, he said the starter spins but it won't grab sometimes to spin the motor. And there's no shocks on the rear of it since he lifted it a bit. And I was following him one day and his lightbar almost broke loose and probably would have hit my truck behind him. Seems like a pretty good kid though.


----------

